# 600 vertical closet



## THZZELJR (Nov 21, 2012)

Day 19 of 12/12 day 89 overall Fox Farm Ocean Forest Lucas Formula 600 watt HPS Vertical 82 degrees 40% 1 DinaFem Blue Widow 1 G13 Purple Haze 3 Emerald Triangle Cherry OG 3 Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush 100% protected by state constitution [video=youtube;Oash5RuXqv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oash5RuXqv4&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks good. You're doing a nice job Thzz!


----------



## Nizza (Nov 21, 2012)

if you could drop your temps to 79 i think it would help increase your yield


----------



## Slab (Nov 21, 2012)

can you mount the carbon scrubber so you are exhausting the hot air out?


----------



## Nizza (Nov 21, 2012)

its always best to have your intake very low and exhaust very high


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 21, 2012)

I know, it is exhausting out. I am going to try an mount it to the ceiling after this round, the problem is the ceiling is at 45 degrees. the room is 6'x4'x5' lxwxh. I think I need to make my intake bigger too, but it is what it is for now. I moved the girls closer in as well. Ambient temp is 65, before I had it set up as bare bulb the temp was 95(before the girls were in there). now it peaks at 82 after 6 hours or so.


----------



## Slab (Nov 22, 2012)

the one plant is taking the heat like a champ, the others are showing serious heat stress. what do you have pushing the air through the cool tube?


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 22, 2012)

344 cfm inline its getting a bit colder outside temp inside maintained 78 last night. The intake is ten by ten inches. I'm beginning to think the two freebies I got are the same plant. Look exactly alike and are clawing.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 22, 2012)

Everything is filling out nicely though still its not too bad.


----------



## Slab (Nov 22, 2012)

that's word. I don't have a "perfect" room either. glad the temps are dropping outside myself.I see what your saying about those two, they have strange branching. never know might be some killer. stay blessed.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah I took clones off the tops of these two. They are very sativa looking to me. The smell the same to sweet with a spicy overtone. The only strain I've ever grown or seen grown before this was supposedly ak if anyone with experience with g 13 purple haze or dinafem blue widow could chime in that'd be great. I can post some pics once riu fixes the manage attachments button. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 26, 2012)

I Cant seem to post any videos or pictures anymore admins here are lame so Im moving on. Everything is going well good luck everyone.


----------

